# Wont Stop Crying....



## Tasha (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all, Just wanted to let you know that George is doing great, other then the fact he wont stop crying, I do not know why he is crying so much, at first it was only when he was in his cage but now it is when he is out and near me. Right now he is sitting on my lap pooping on me  and is quite but then all of the sudden he gets all squeaky again for about a minute then chills out again and is quite. Can anyone tell me why he is crying so much, is this normal, am I doing something wrong?

Thank you again,

Tasha.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LOL! George sounds like a perfectly normal baby pigeon .. they will peep, squeak, flap, twitch, stomp, and do their baby pigeon things mainly to get your attention. Certainly, they will do this as begging to be fed, but they also do it to get your attention .. just be sure George is getting enough to eat .. if so, then just pay lots of attention to George (assuming you are keeping him as a pet). The baby pigeon "posturing" is one of the most endearing things I have ever seen.

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

As Terry stated, that is normal baby pigeon behaviour (they are SO CUTE at this age ) 
I have 6 squeakers on my balcony at the moment and I see them every day running after their parents sqeaking and twitching their wings for food.. with 6 babies out there all squeaking at the same time it's quite noisy, but they are so adorable and I don't mind


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

* I see them every day running after their parents sqeaking and twitching their wings for food..*
That's exactly what the little squeaker in my avitar is doing Mary. He was running after Mom in an attempt to be fed, to no avail. You can see by his size he was quite capable of feeding himself.
He is one of two babies born atop Mikko & Pijette's cage. I can tell him apart from the others by the two 'white' feathers on each wing. 
He has finally given up on Mom feeding him.  
And has joined the backyard flock, however stays pretty close to the patio. 

It's so much fun watching them grow up!  

Cindy


----------



## Tasha (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you all. I was really worried that somethingh was wrong with him. I am not going to keep him as a pet (as much as I want to) because he is wild and he should have other pigeons with him and with five cats and two dogs I just don't think it is fare for him, so this weekend I am going to take him to the local rehab shelter and they are going to get him ready to be out in the wild again. It is going to break my heart because I have gotten so attached to him, and he is so very cute, I am going to cry.  

Thank you all for this great website, it has been my saviore!!, you all rock!!

Tasha.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

My name is Victoria. Baby pigeons are great are they not? Sweetie my Feral Pigeon acted the same way. I have had her now for 24 days. During the first 24 hours that I had her I kept a close eye on her. She had broken her upper part of her leg, but she is slowly healing. The day after I found her, I started to feed her wild birdseed, she would flap her wings and cry for more food. She was still a baby even though she had all her flight feathers. She could fly at that time because before I caught her in the corner she flew but couldn't land. She has outgrown the crying, squeaking and crying, but she still flaps. Yes do take and love, baby and pamper your pigeon. He will stay with you. He thinks of you as his or her mother. Does yours coo yet? Males are the ones that usually makes all the noise. Mine is a female I do believe. She isn't cooing and she likes to roost alot.

Your baby is fine.


----------

